# Wife approves move and expansion



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Just the other day, while out enjoying the milder weather, the wife and I were talking trains, and the problems we've had with our current lay-out...mainly the grade and drainage we suffer from...*she* suggested I move the entire line, then gave her blessing...

the new location is a pie shaped raised bed in the front yard to the left of the house, beside our drive. The new property is nearly 'grade-less' and should be much easier to maintain (minus the leaves in the fall-though that has always been a problem)...so here are some shots....





































What a Gal!....room for big sweeping curves and an over/under figure 8....oh, I'm excited!

cale


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks perfect! Can't wait to see what you come up with! Good luck! 
Chris


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey thats great, looks like a fantastic piece of land for a new RR, good luck with it


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am jealous! Good for you! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man a fairly level spot. Some folks would fight for that land. Must be nice but then you miss out on all the challenges building a RR on hilly land. Lucky guy you. Later RJD


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

RJ will be over tomorrow..get ready!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Cale







I bet a lot of people would like to start over after learning all there mistakes







Have fun!!!!

tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it you don't have to worry about others messing it? Great spot.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/29/2009 6:58 PM
I take it you don't have to worry about others messing it? Great spot.

Have never had a prob before, 4 houses & we sit at end of cul-dee-sac....Thought about that, but really have no plans to get crazy with bridges or structures, it should kinda mesh with surroundings....


----------

